
Made in China 2025 - smithmayowa
https://www.bbc.com/news/av/44652064/made-in-china-2025-how-china-aims-to-be-known-for-quality
======
Nokinside
"Made in Japan" meant low quality in the west even in the 80's when it was not
necessarily true anymore.

That's how Japan grew, that's how South Korea and Taiwan grew. And that's how
China grew. Start making low quality items and gradually improve.

